# Fishing Fool looking for offshore ride



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am an avid offshore fisherman I own a 24ft center console that I take offshore but with my boat only being a 24ft boat I am limited on the amount of trips offshore that I will be able to make so I am looking for new fishing buddies to share knowledge, tricks, and tips oh and can't forget those fish stories. I have all my own gear I make my own liters I bring my own bait. I have my share of the gas, bait, and ice bill I will also help out with all boat chores let me know when and where and let's go catch some fish oh yeah and I also have some really good numbers. Team SS. You can txt me at 832 287 0802 thanks guys tight lines to all and fish on!


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

*Fishing Fool*

I also have a 24` single engine and I am always looking for a buddy boat.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

Most 24' boats offer many opportunities for an offshore trip. Single or twin engine.
My first "offshore" boat was a 17' Aquasport that was a battleship to me. :rotfl: The trick is get together with several boats and go as a group for safety and to learn.
My rule of thumb was no more than a third of the gas going out - it gives you a
safety margin of getting home. The average 24' boat has at least 60 gal of gas and off Galveston and Freeport, that will get you well into kingfish and ling territory as well as snapper if we ever again get to keep any 
Find a buddy boat and go!


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Where do you fish out of i fish out of port Aransas. Ive got a 24 mako always lookin for buddy boats


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I fish out of Freeport or Galveston I have a 120 gallon tanks so my range is crazy long I am a weather watcher lol but I am headed down to port'O conner for a week or so I have all my offshore leaders pre made from mangrove and vermillion leaders to snapper grouper and king fish leaders let me know if anyone plans on making a run out port O from the 24th through 31st


----------

